# Supprimer Boot Camp



## Iguana7 (1 Novembre 2018)

Bien le bonjour,

A l'achat de mon Mac, j'ai eu un vieux réflexe d'utilisateur Windows et j'ai voulu y mettre une partition Windows. Au final j'y ai alloué 150go de mon SSD 512 et ça ne me sert à rien car je n'y vais jamais.

J'aimerai donc restaurer le SSD en un seul morceau sans perdre mes données actuelles.

Quelle est la meilleure façon de le faire ? La façon la plus clean car j'aime bien les choses bien faites 
Merci pour votre aide !

*Note de la modération :* on déménage dans la bonne section.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2018)

Bonsoir *Iguana
*
Tu peux le faire via le Terminal : une manière intelligible de procéder. Et pour inaugurer cette intelligibilité -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque de manière exhaustive.


----------



## Locke (1 Novembre 2018)

Iguana7 a dit:


> Quelle est la meilleure façon de le faire ? La façon la plus clean car j'aime bien les choses bien faites


Par défaut, il faut toujours relancer Assistant Boot Camp qui proposera de faire la suppression. Si par malheur tu as tenté d'utiliser Utilitaire de disque, tu es bon pour passer des lignes de commande via le Terminal pour rétablir la situation.


----------



## Iguana7 (1 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonsoir *Iguana*Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->
> => ces informations montreront la configuration du disque de manière exhaustive.



Coucou *Macomaniac* !
Merci d'ores et déjà pour le coup de main. Voilà le résultat.


```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         361.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                139.0 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +361.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            296.0 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 69.0 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4

imac-de-cedric-6:~ nomDeMonMac$
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2018)

Alors passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


cette commande concaténée --> *a)* supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* > *b)* récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs* et à sa partition de base *disk0s2* > *c)* réaffiche la tableau des disques

Poste l'affichage d'ensemble retourné par la commande.

Note : *Locke* va être fumace que tu n'utilises pas l'Assistant BootCamp pour cette opération...


----------



## Iguana7 (1 Novembre 2018)

Je vais faire une sauvegarde Time machine demain matin avant tout ça sur un autre DD. 
Mais du coup cette méthode est mieux que de passer par l'assistant ? A noter que je n'y connais pas grand chose et que je m'en remets donc à vous


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2018)

Normalement l'Assistant BootCamp sait gérer une suppression de partition *BOOTCAMP* - sauf quand il plante.


----------



## Iguana7 (1 Novembre 2018)

Donc ce que tu me demandes de faire est aussi bien voire mieux c'est bien ça ? (A noter que comme je l'ai dis je n'y connais rien, mais je vous fais 100% confiance )
Quels sont les risques avec la méthode que tu me donnes ? (perte de données etc).

En tous cas Macomaniac, merci beaucoup et j'en profite pour remercier tous ceux qui se donnent la peine d'aider les gens pas très doués/expérimentés comme moi


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2018)

Je ne vois pas de risques par mon procédé qui est un classique pas-de-deux : suppression d'une partition du bas > récupération à une partition du haut (et ici au *Conteneur* qu'elle exporte).


----------



## Iguana7 (2 Novembre 2018)

Allez, je m'y colle !


----------



## Iguana7 (2 Novembre 2018)

Voilà ce que ça vient de me retourner

```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            297.0 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 69.0 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## Iguana7 (2 Novembre 2018)

Tout te semble ok Maco ? Moi j'ai l'impression que oui. Merci !!


----------



## Iguana7 (2 Novembre 2018)

Et voilà ce que j'ai à présent sur un diskutil List 

```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            297.3 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 69.0 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2018)

Problème résolu : tu as bien supprimé la partition *BOOTCAMP* & récupéré tout son espace.


----------



## Iguana7 (2 Novembre 2018)

Au top !


----------



## Daknt (6 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Problème résolu : tu as bien supprimé la partition *BOOTCAMP* & récupéré tout son espace.


Bonjour Macomaniac je suis sur le meme soucis mais en suivant ton process et en modifiant les noms de volumes mais rien n'y fait.. 

Peut être peux tu m'aider .. le but etant de fusionner ce Disk0s4 avec la partition d'origine. 

Merci d'avance 


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         170.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk0s3
   4:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         80.8 GB    disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +170.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume AIR NEM                 136.4 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 65.5 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +80.8 GB    disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s4
   1:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.4 MB    disk2s2
   2:                APFS Volume Recovery                20.5 KB    disk2s3

macbook-air-de-aymeric:~ nem$
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Novembre 2018)

Bonsoir *Daknt
*
Passe la commande (copier-coller ; va bien pour ton copier jusqu'au *diskutil list* final) :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


cette commande concaténée --> *a)* supprime l'*apfs* du bas ce qui reformate la partition du bas > *b)* supprime la partition du bas n°*4* > *c)* supprime la partition du bas n°*3* > *d)* récupère tout l'espace libéré au *Conteneur* du haut et à sa partition de base *disk0s2* > *e)* réaffiche le tableau des disques mis-à-jour

=> poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné --> que je voie si je me suis pas planté quelque part...


----------



## Daknt (6 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonsoir *Daknt
> *
> Passe la commande (copier-coller ; va bien pour ton copier jusqu'au *diskutil list* final) :
> 
> ...




C'est tout bon merci infiniment !! 


```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume AIR NEM                 136.8 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 65.5 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Novembre 2018)

Content pour toi !


----------



## jbdomergue22 (22 Mars 2019)

Salut Maco, j'ai un peu le même problème que les autres et je voudrais revenir à ma partition d'origine. Merci d'avance de ta réponse.

```
Last login: Fri Mar 22 13:08:02 on console
imac:~ mondialagence$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         951.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS BOOTCAMP                40.9 GB    disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +951.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 46.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk1s4

imac:~ mondialagence$
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2019)

Bonjour *jbdomergue
*
Passe la commande (copier-coller - copie-la bien jusqu'au *list* final) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


cette commande concaténée : *a)* supprime les 2 partitions Windows > *b*) récupère leur espace au *Conteneur apfs* et à sa partition de base *disk0s2* > *c)* réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné par la commande.


----------



## BootCampMaudit (29 Mai 2019)

Bonjour macomaniac,

Après plusieurs années de découragement pour rétablir mon bootcamp raté j'aimerais m'en remettre à toi pour retrouver mes 30gb perdus.
Malheureusement j'ai touché à ma partition avec l'utilitaire de disque. L'utilitaire bootcamp est donc inutilisable. Je pense que je vais devoir rentrer des lignes de code dans le terminal.
Pourrais-tu m'aider? 

Ci-dessous, ma diskutil list :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI NO NAME                 209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:           Windows Recovery                         314.6 MB   disk0s2
   3:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s3
   4:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         88.9 GB    disk0s4
   5:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s5
   6:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         31.7 GB    disk0s6

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +31.7 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s6

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +88.9 GB    disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s4
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            73.3 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.7 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.2 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Seagate Backup Plus ... 999.9 GB   disk3s2

MacBook-Pro-de-Alexandre-3:~
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mai 2019)

Bonjour *BCM
*
Il y a un sacré bazar sur ton disque ! Passe la commande (copier-coller ; copie-la bien jusqu'au *list* final) :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk1 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s2 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s6 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```


cette commande concaténée : *a)* supprime le *Conteneur apfs* du bas --> ce qui reformate un volume *Untitled* sur sa partition > *b)* supprime la partition de type "*Windows Recovery*" n°*2* > *c)* supprime la partition de type "*EFI*" n°*3* > d) supprime la partition de type "*EFI*" n°*5* > *e)* supprime la partition reformatée de l'*apfs* du bas n°*6* > *f)* récupère l'espace libéré en-dessous au *Conteneur apfs* du haut > *g)* réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné --> que je vérifie s'il n'y a pas eu de blocage dans l'enchaînement (en plusieurs messages si nécessaire).


----------



## BootCampMaudit (29 Mai 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *BCM
> *
> Il y a un sacré bazar sur ton disque ! Passe la commande (copier-coller ; copier-la bien jusqu'au *list* final) :
> 
> ...




```
MacBook-Pro-de-Alexandre-3:~ alexandrenguyen$ diskutil ap deleteContainer disk1 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s2 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s6 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation on disk1
Deleting APFS Container with all of its APFS Volumes
Unmounting Volumes
Deleting Volumes
Deleting Container
Wiping former APFS disks
Switching content types
Reformatting former APFS disks
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s6 as a 29 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s6
Finished APFS operation on disk1
Started erase on disk0s2
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started erase on disk0s3 NO NAME
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started erase on disk0s5 NO NAME
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started erase on disk0s6 Untitled
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 31 793 852 416 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 120 702 611 456 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 120 701 583 360 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s4

Part 1 -
Voici le résultat, en tout cas je constate que j'ai enfin de nouveau accès à l'intégralité de mon disque, quel soulagement. J'attend ta réponse pour laisser parler ma joie. Cette ligne de code m'a peut-être sauvée!
```


----------



## BootCampMaudit (29 Mai 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *BCM
> *
> Il y a un sacré bazar sur ton disque ! Passe la commande (copier-coller ; copier-la bien jusqu'au *list* final) :
> 
> ...


 Part2 -


```
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s4
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking snapshot 1 of 1
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s4 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s4 from 88 908 759 040 to 120 702 611 456 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI NO NAME                 209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         120.7 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +120.7 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s4
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            75.0 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.7 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.2 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Seagate Backup Plus ... 999.9 GB   disk3s2
```
[/code]


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mai 2019)

C'est presque ça -->

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI NO NAME                 209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         120.7 GB   disk0s4
```


à part l'intitulé *NO NAME* du volume de la partition de type  *EFI* n°*1* --> qui invalide cette destination pour le programme interne du Mac

passe la commande (copier-coller) :


```
diskutil rename disk0s1 EFI
```


qui renomme le volume *NO NAME* => *EFI*

Poste le retour --> que je voie si la commande a été validée (la partition dite *ESP* = *E*FI_*S*ystem_*P*artition => est protégée par le *SIP*).


----------



## BootCampMaudit (29 Mai 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> C'est presque ça -->
> 
> ```
> /dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
> ...


Last login: Wed May 29 17:02:48 on ttys000

MacBook-Pro-de-Alexandre-3:~ alexandrenguyen$ diskutil rename disk0s1 EFI

Volume must be mounted

MacBook-Pro-de-Alexandre-3:~ alexandrenguyen$


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mai 2019)

Le volume doit être monté au préalable. Donc passe la commande :

```
sudo diskutil mount disk0s1 ; diskutil rename disk0s1 EFI
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande monte le volume *NO NAME* > puis le renomme *EFI*. *sudo* est requis pour monter le volume de la partition *EFI* avec les OS de format *apfs*

Poste l'affichage retourné (dans une fenêtre de code).


----------



## BootCampMaudit (29 Mai 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le volume doit être monté au préalable. Donc passe la commande :
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Merci! Je pense que c'est bon :

```
Last login: Wed May 29 17:50:58 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-Alexandre-3:~ alexandrenguyen$ sudo diskutil mount disk0s1 ; diskutil rename disk0s1 EFI
Password:
Volume NO NAME on disk0s1 mounted
Volume on disk0s1 renamed to EFI
MacBook-Pro-de-Alexandre-3:~ alexandrenguyen$
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mai 2019)

Pour terminer passe la commande :

```
diskutil umount force disk0s1 ; diskutil list
```


qui démonte le volume renommé *EFI* > puis réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## BootCampMaudit (29 Mai 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Pour terminer passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil umount force disk0s1 ; diskutil list
> ...




```
diskutil umount force disk0s1 ; diskutil list
Volume EFI on disk0s1 force-unmounted
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         120.7 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +120.7 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s4
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            85.8 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.2 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.2 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
```

Voilà


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mai 2019)

Tout est rentré dans l'ordre.


----------



## BootCampMaudit (29 Mai 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tout est rentré dans l'ordre.


 Merci infiniment!!


----------



## Austin201 (3 Juillet 2019)

Iguana7 a dit:


> Bien le bonjour,
> 
> A l'achat de mon Mac, j'ai eu un vieux réflexe d'utilisateur Windows et j'ai voulu y mettre une partition Windows. Au final j'y ai alloué 150go de mon SSD 512 et ça ne me sert à rien car je n'y vais jamais.
> 
> ...




Pouvez-vous me dire quel est le système d'exploitation installé sur votre ordinateur? Est-ce Windows 7, 10 ou quelque chose?


----------

